# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition pour sauver un chien battu.

## Segusia52

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...en-battu/27042

La personne se débrouille mal. Elle compte sur la SPA ou la police qui évidement ne bougent pas. 

Je ne sais comment la joindre pour lui donner des adresses d'assocs efficaces.

On n'a pas le nom de la ville...Seulement celui de la personne qui donne l'alerte.

Des idées ?? 


*À l'attention : de la SPA - Associations d'aide aux animaux - Police - Mairie*

_Notre voisin frappe son chien depuis des mois, nous entendons régulièrement des hurlements dans tout l'immeuble. Nous avons contacté la police qui est intervenue et la SPA qui ne peuvent malheureusement rien faire car le chien n'est pas mal nourri ou n'est pas blessé.
Les autres voisins savent ce qu'il se passe ils entendent tout mais ne veulent pas s'en préoccuper. 

Nous avons besoin de votre soutien pour avoir un moyen de pression. 
Aidez-nous à dénoncer cette horrible personne !
Aidez ce chien ! 
_

----------


## kukuss

fait.

----------


## France34

Je ne crois pas trop à l'efficacité des pétitions . Il faudrait plutôt essayer d'avoir des photos si , quelquefois , le chien est battu dehors ou peut être des enregistrements et des témoignages des voisins pour constituer un dossier pour une asso qui a le droit de retirer le chien . Merci à la personne qui essaie de le sauver et merci à vous ,SEGUSIA  . ::

----------


## shdjld

signée et partagée

----------


## partenaire77

Signé. Partagé. Vous pouvez essayer de la trouvez sur Facebook.

----------


## armandine

J'ai signé la pétition..... mais sans trop y croire. Effectivement, ce qui semble le plus efficace est de constituer un dossier en enregistrant les plaintes du chiens ou des photos ou des témoignages. Et en le remettant entre les mains de grosses associations. Stéphane Lamart ne peut rien faire ?
Et tu as vu cela où Ségusia52 ? Tu as été au courant de cela comment ?

----------


## Segusia52

> Et tu as vu cela où Ségusia52 ? Tu as été au courant de cela comment ?


Par le site Mes Opinions où je suis abonnée. Du coup, on m'envoie toutes les pétitions de PA ou sur l'Environnement.




> Vous pouvez essayer de la trouvez sur Facebook.


Je ne suis pas sur FB.

----------


## Segusia52

Près de 38 000 signatures ce soir, mais aucun moyen de savoir de qui il s'agit, ni où.

Dans le sud ? Au lancement, beaucoup de signataires de Montpellier.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tenter de contacter mesopinions.com afin de transmettre un message de damande de contact avec la personne qui a émis la pétition?

Signé.

Ce genre de méfaits peut se terminer par la mort de l'animal. De toute façon c'est insoutenable de le savoir entre les mains de ce fumier et sa souffrance est incommensurable et sa vie un enfer.
Il y a pourtant des inspecteurs et des asso comme celle de Stéphane Lamart qui se déplacent et 30 millions d'amis également, sur photos ou vidéos.


Je viens d' envoyer un mail à mesopinions.com, il est trop tard ce soir pour les joindre par tel.
Par retour de courriel, je saurais si ils accèdent à ma demande de transmettre mon mail à la dame qui a diffusé cette pétition.
J'ai aussi invité dans mon commentaire cette dame à se mettre en contact avec les assos précitées avec vidéos-prise de son à l'appui.
J'ai le souvenir d'une chienne qui était battue par un homme sur un balcon et filmée par des voisins.
30 millions d'amis a sauvé cette pauvre chienne des mains de son tortionnaire grâce à cette preuve en images.

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'ai reçu un accusé de réception pour mon mail de demande de contact avec promesse de me répondre dans les meilleurs délais, que je vais fixer à dans trois jours, et sans nouvelles je les contacte par téléphone.
Il n'y pas de raison de ne pas arriver à se joindre et à trouver un inspecteur animalier.
J'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard.
Je reviendrai avec des nouvelles.

----------


## Jay17

Signé.
Merci Petite Étoile pour votre efficacité, espérons un heureux dénouement tant qu'il est encore temps !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je viens de téléphoner à mesopinions.com. Une stagiaire m'a répondu;. de bonne volonté certes, mais impossible pour elle d'accéder à ma demande.
La  responsable est en congés, et sera de retour lundi.
Je compte bien qu'elle me contacte.
En espérant que ce pauvre chien sera en vie d'ici là, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser au pauvre épagneul massacré à coups de marteaux après des mois de torture par son c... de propriétaire et retrouvé dans un sac poubelle par la police.

L'auteur de la pétition "Hommage au chien martyr de Saint Quentin"

Je raccroche à l'instant d'avec l'association Stéphane Lamart.
Ils peuvent se déplacer pour constater par eux-même la maltraitance, en revanche si le tortionnaire ne veut pas ouvrir la porte, ils ne pourront rien faire.
A quand un police des animaux?... C'est désespérant...

----------


## Vegane7

Déjà signée mais repartagée...

Il faut que la DDPP du département soit prévenue !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je reviens avec des nouvelles demain!

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'ai eu la responsable aujourd'hui au téléphone, mon contact a été transmis deux fois à Léa Miller, qui a émis cette pétition, mais je n'ai eu aucun appel de cette personne.

----------


## Vegane7

Désespérant...

Essaie de l'interpeller via un commentaire.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, désespérant est le mot juste.

J'avais écrit dans mon commentaire de contacter Stéphane Lamart et 30 millions d'amis, en précisant de faire des enregistrements, citant l'histoire d'une pauvre chienne battue par un c. et filmée par des voisins sur un balcon. 
30 millions d'amis a sauvé la chienne grâce à la vidéo.

Je les ai rappelés aujourd'hui, je retéléphone à 17 h pour joindre la responsable à nouveau.
Deux mails ont été envoyés à Léa Miller. Ils n'ont pas son contact téléphonique.
Sic.

----------


## Vegane7



----------


## Petite Etoile

On doit être branchées télépathiquement Vegane 7 car justement c'est ça: ::  que j'allais inviter dans ma réponse.

J'ai relancé la responsable qui a téléphoné et envoyé un mail à Léa Miller.
Auparavant j'ai contacté le service de Pa de la DDPP de mon départemet, je me suis entretenue avec un conseiller, puis retour vers mes opinions.com.

C'est certainement subjectif, mais voîlà mon point de vue: je pense que certaines personnes qui lancent des sos sont incohérentes et irresponsables, car de par mon expérience, vous avez beau montrer toute votre bonne volonté, leur mâcher le boulot, donner des garanties, c'est vain, et là je suis éminemment en colère car c'est du chien dont il s'agit.

Résultat nul malgré persévérance et diplomatie.
Je suis écoeurée!!!
En colère!
C'est tellement facile de se débiner derrière un écran d'ordinateur!
*Pour celui ou celle qui souhaiterai se manifester auprès de mme Batté responsable de mes opinions. com voici le numéro:
03.66.72.43.10


*

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien de neuf j'imagine ?...  :Frown:

----------


## Petite Etoile

Eh non! C'est pour cela que j'ai posté le numéro de téléphone, afin que celui ou celle qui souhaiterai venir en renfort appele le site!
Mais j'observe que ce post est lui aussi assez désert!!!

Mise à part toi, Vegane7!

Ne crois-tu pas que cette personne aurait pu de sa propre initiative s'informer sur ce qu'il est possible de faire pour porter assistance à ce pauvre chien martyrisé??? 
Tout est disponible en terme d'information sur le web!

Tout ce que m'a dit le conseiller de la DDPP, je l'ai répercuté auprès de mes deux interlocutrices... une lettre collective de la part des résidents à adresser au procureur ainsi qu'à la police et gendarmerie, tout en sollicitant l'aide et l'appui des associations compétentes et reconnues en la matière.
De plus il y a un service juridique pour protéger les gens qui auraient des craintes des retombées!
Qu'est ce qu'ils attendent?

Je suis en colère parce que j'ai fait mon maximum, et que 4 appels sinon 5?- ont été comme des bouteilles à la mer, et que en l'espèce je ne peux à mon niveau rien faire de plus.

Ce n'est vraiment pas sérieux. Déja, dans le contenu du message de cette pétition, il n'y même pas la localité.
Bref, m^me si l'on recevait un petit mail, intitulé l'auteur de la pétition, etc il n'y aurait aucun moyen d'y répondre.

Je ronge mon frein mais je crois que je vais céder et recontacter mesopinions.com pour leur dire que je déplore le manque de sérieux de cette personne eu égard à tout ce qui a été fait pour la mettre en lien avec moi et à toutes les informations tranmises pour sauver ce pauvre chien, et que c'est du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Vegane7

Je partage ton désarroi et ta colère ! D'autant qu'encore une fois, je m'étais heurtée il y a peu à un problème semblable et que je suis tombée aussi sur un mur...

Je reste très surprise que MesOpinions n'ait pas le mail de chaque personne créant une pétition... alors que pour ce faire on est précisément obligé de créer un compte et de donner son mail.

J'en déduis qu'ils ne sont guère coopératifs.

----------


## Segusia52

> Je reste très surprise que MesOpinions n'ait pas le mail de chaque personne créant une pétition... alors que pour ce faire on est précisément obligé de créer un compte et de donner son mail.


Ils ont l'adresse courriel de tous les annonceurs, puisque l'équipe communique souvent avec eux pour valider par ex une mise à jour de la pétition à envoyer aux signataires etc.

Cette Lea Miller est à mon sens dans le sud (Montpellier ?)

Ne pouvez-vous aller à la pêche sur FB où il y en a plusieurs de ce nom ??

----------


## titia20090

> Ne pouvez-vous aller à la pêche sur FB où il y en a plusieurs de ce nom ??


Il y en a bien plus de 60 en tout cas! Je viens d'aller vérifier, je me suis arrêtée à 60 mais il y avait encore beaucoup de pages. A savoir que c'est un prénom/nom assez répandu aux USA. Faudrait éplucher chaque profil pour voir où vit la personne. Ca prendrait des jours voire des semaines....

----------


## Segusia52

Les premiers signataires tournent autour de Montpellier.

En général, ce sont des proches et copains au démarrage d'une pétition. Dans cette ville il y a (sur l'annuaire) une Lea Miller...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ils ont le mail ET le téléphone de Léa Miller. Pour le téléphone, je l'ai appris suite à mes derniers appels, et devant mon insistance ils m'ont assuré lui avoir laissé deux messages téléphoniques, après l'envoi de mail.
Dons elle est censée avoir reçu un mail et deux appels de mesopinions.com, suite à quoi j'ai exprimé mon "étonnement" de n'avoir pas eu de suite... à quoi l'on m' a répondu qu'elle n'avait peut-être pas trouvé le temps.
L'excuse fourre-tout... de mon point de vue, on a toujours 3 mn pour appeler, surtout quand il s'agit de la vie d'un animal, à l'ère du mobile, même en traînant un caddie dans la rue avec un pépin dans l'autre main.

Alors je ne décolère pas, car je l'interprète comme de la mauvaise volonté manifeste, et aussi de l'irresponsabilité de la part de cette personne, car dans un cas comme celui de ce pauvre chien, tous les contacts sont bons à prendre, et rien ne doit être négligé.
Je leur ai dit pourtant combien je comptais sur eux pour transmettre, et que de fait ils étaient ainsi impliqués dans le sauvetage de ce chien.

Je n'ai pas de compte Facebook, mais en effet, ce serait fastidieux de rechercher cette personne, si tant est qu'elle ait un compte!

Je veux bien tenter un appel vers ce numéro des pages blanches.
Qui me rejoint pour doubler les chances?
Je dis cela car mesopinions com a mon contact de fixe et de mobile, transmis à cette personne.
Et si jamais c'était bien elle, je n'ai aucune garantie qu'elle déccroche.

----------


## Vegane7

Petite Etoile, tu avais sûrement dit en effet que tu avais les coordonnées de cette fille... mais j'oublie hélas beaucoup de choses vu les tonnes de mails PA à traiter chaque jour en plus de mon travail perso. Donc mille excuses...

J'ai survolé FB et la seule Léa Miller que j'ai trouvée en France habite à Rueil Malmaison et semble bien loin du monde de la PA.

Mais à mon sens, "Léa Miller" n'est qu'un pseudo.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Coucou vegane7, ne t'excuse pas, il n'y a aucun problème! :: 

Je n'ai pas le contact de Léa Miller, mesopinions.com transmettait mes messages à cette personne.
Comme Ségusia parlait de coordonnées d'une Léa Miller dans les pages blanches sur Montpellier, c'est de ce numéro dont je parlais que je tenterais bien d'appeler.

Mais je n'avais pas pensé à un pseudo, maintenant que tu l'as dit!
Je vais quand même essayer, depuis le temps que j'ai contacté le site, je n'attends plus d'appels de sa part, car elle a bien mes coordonnées, mais moi, nada de nada.

Je vais rappeler mesopinions.com demain.

----------


## Vegane7

Ah d'accord... Eh bien MO pourrait tout de même te transmettre ses coordonnées étant donné l'urgence de l'appel ! De plus, rien ne dit qu'effectivement ce site lui fait suivre tes messages...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, rien ne dit que mes messages sont transmis.
J'y ai pensé, mais le leur dire risquerait de mettre de l'huile sur le feu, non?

Ensuite, il est impossible qu'ils me transmettent le numéro de téléphone de cette femme.
C'est le cul-de-sac.

----------


## Vegane7

Je crains que ce ne soit en effet sans issue  :Frown:

----------

